
Bad Copyright Bill Moves Forward with No Serious Understanding of Its Dangers - keehun
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/bad-copyright-bill-moves-forward-no-serious-understanding-its-dangershttps://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/bad-copyright-bill-moves-forward-no-serious-understanding-its-dangers
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/bad-copyright-bill-
mov...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/07/bad-copyright-bill-moves-
forward-no-serious-understanding-its-dangers)

